# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  База форекс, База чарджбек, Банковские лиды

## maha338

Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды leadsclub2021
Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.
Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
- Обработанные нашим Call-центром 12 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Лэндингвые регистрации - 1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Торгующие - 0.75 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Терявшие - 0.6 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Холодка - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Банки - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 0.3 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.
Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно.
Telegram @leadsclub2021
Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439
Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru
Так же работаем по CPA, и партнёрским программам.

----------

